

Offensive or not, Groupon won the Super Bowl ad game on Twitter - jdeeringdavis
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/offensive_or_not_groupon_won_the_super_bowl_ad_gam.php

======
lpolovets
The title of the article says "Groupon won", but the content says this is only
'if you go by the mantra "any press is good press."'

I'm guessing most people don't go by that mantra. People talking about how
offensive Groupon's ads were is not a "win".

------
jamesbkel
I personally didn't find it that offensive.

If you were aware of Tibet's long running predicament, then you could
appreciate the absurdity. If not, then hopefully it would prompt you to find
out more about Tibet.

